# Unicode für Button



## Guest (26. Nov 2003)

Hi! ich möchte mit Hilfe des Unicodes diverse Symbole in den Buttons darstellen. Bei mit funktioniert aber weitausmehr als die Hälfte nicht. Es wir statt des gewünschten Symbols immer das gleiche Viereck ausgegeben.

Kann mir jemand helfen oder weiß jemand eine andere Methode Symbole in Buttons dartzustellen?


----------



## stev.glasow (26. Nov 2003)

als icon (bild) - macht sich ganz gut.


----------



## Christian (1. Dez 2003)

Ok und wie mach ich das?


----------



## bygones (1. Dez 2003)

da hilft dir ganz einfach die setIcon


```
ImageIcon icon = new ImageIcon(BILDNAME);
button.setIcon(icon);
```


----------



## Christian (1. Dez 2003)

Der Compiler hat ein Problem mit: 

```
ImageIcon bs = new ImageIcon("Images/B2.gif"); 
button = new Button("");
button.setIcon("bs");
```

symbol  : method setIcon (java.lang.String)
location: class java.awt.Button
          button.setIcon("bs");
           ^
1 error


----------



## Stefan1200 (1. Dez 2003)

Christian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der Compiler hat ein Problem mit:
> ImageIcon bs = new ImageIcon("Images/B2.gif");
> button = new Button("");
> button.setIcon("bs");
> ...



Der Name bs ist kein String.
Versuche mal:


```
ImageIcon bs = new ImageIcon("Images/B2.gif"); 
button = new Button();
button.setIcon(bs);
```


----------



## Christian (1. Dez 2003)

Stimmt! Aber mein Problem ist das gleiche geblieben!!!


----------



## Stefan1200 (1. Dez 2003)

Christian hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stimmt! Aber mein Problem ist das gleiche geblieben!!!



Ja, ich sehe es gerade. Du benutzt den Button von AWT. Der kann glaube ich keine Bilder darstellen.
Stattdessen muss der JButton von Swing benutzt werden. Allerdings muss dafür die ganze GUI auf Swing umgestellt werden.


----------



## Christian (3. Dez 2003)

Danke für eure Hilfe jetzt funktionierts!!!


----------

